# 97 Audi A6 C4 Oil Leaking



## Skrying87 (May 28, 2008)

Just bought the car checked the oil level and it only had about 2.5 Quarts in it so i changed the oil. Noticed a leak on the oil cooler checked the seal and its not wet but the oil is leaking off of the oil cooler itself. Have not checked anything else yet just want somemore input before i do anything.


----------



## Skrying87 (May 28, 2008)

Figured out the problem was 3 leaks replaced o rings on the oil cooler and valve cover gasket just need to replace the lower oil pan gasket which is only seeping through a little.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Don't think they have a gasket, just some sealant, like Dirko or the Victor Rientz stuff. Easy to do, you might have to drop the front sway bar to get all the bolts out, but not a difficult job.

Looked it up, those years did use a gasket, but those sealants will do a very good job of keeping it from leaking.


----------

